# Halloween Rave/Dance music?



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few of my favorites:

















You should check out some of Zombie Girl's other songs as well.


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Here are a few of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang beat me to the punch!  But he's right, zombie girl is AMAZING for halloween rave music. Also, you should check out some aggro tech bands like god module, grendel, or older stuff from aesthetic perfection. They have kind of a simliar sound.


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm Gonna Get You by Alexi Delano


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Congrats on your upcoming wedding! I recommend "All Hallows' Eve" by Witches in Bikinis.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I kind of like Lords of Acid - Out Comes the Evil . It's kind of a spooky nursery rhyme thing. Have a great wedding!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I like Girls Under Glass 'Halloween' remix. Listening to these tunes you all have posted have definitely gotten into the spirit.

And I know what you mean about some songs just feel halloween, even if the subject isn't so. Come October I always love to listen to Starlight Mints - Drowaton. That cd is very h-ween.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a couple that could fit:


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I couldn't find a music video for "All Hallows' Eve," but I do know where you can hear it for free (it's the 10th song in).


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.gottadancedirty.com/2011/10/25/bones-halloween-mix-2011/
http://www.theburningear.com/2011/10/a-dirty-filthy-halloween-mix-10-26-2011/


----------



## coldice371 (Feb 1, 2012)

http://bootiemashup.com/blog/2010/10/halloween-booootie-cds-released.html

You can download these 2 albums for free! They have some great halloween mashup songs.


----------

